# Help! My degu has a cataract



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

Just noticed tonight that one of my 8 degus has what I think is a cataract type thingy in one eye, very noticeable, cant believe I only just noticed it, and the degu is only 12 weeks old so I feel awful.
I'm really careful with feeding them and dont give them anything sugary or that contains honey for eg, and I know degus can get cataract type things but I feel awful like I could have avoided it happening.
Has this happened to anyone else quite suddenly?
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a degu that is completely blind due to cataracts in both eyes  hers are due to a very poor diet before she came here. But she copes really well so long as I don't move things around in her cage and her sister seems to help her as well 
Notch's developed over about a week but looking back at pictures you could see signs of them before they were truly noticeable 
Some degu's can develop them from bad genetics, were they from a breeder or a pet shop?


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Unfortunately this is really common in Degus  just keep and eye on their diet since they often get diabetes along with cataracts. They usually cope quite well with it but it can make them completely blind so try not to move things around in the cage. i'm so sorry to hear your degus not well  have you taken them to the vets to check?


----------



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks loads for your replies.
Tufty, the degu with the cataract, went to the vets and it IS a cataract but she also has a scratch on her eye too, for which I have eye drops to give her. Fortunately her eye is still responding to light. The vet is very degu orientated and advised me only to feed them degu specialist food and NO MORE TREATS. 
I also have Tuftys unrelated parents who I got from a vet nurse when they were about 4 months old. Tuftys mum Vic has a tiny white blob in one eye which doesnt change or bother her. 
Tufty was so good at the vets, being poked and prodded. Shes pleased to be home now though!!!


----------

